# FYI - Another Surebet Offs - sold for $20,010 at Ipigeon



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=56017


kalapati


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow, considering Happyco lofts just bought Dream Boy for 30,000$ that is alot of a daughter of Sure Bet. Even a double Daughter of Sure Bet.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Aint they stupid

I love looking at results and finding that I may be right. Also I feel good when I find things like this. I looked into the 04 Snowbird race. Look on Ipigeon home page there is a link there. Here is what I found. 

20k is spent on a bird whos dam finished 19th in a race. Do not get me wrong, Sure Bet is a great breeder. Victor was also 20th in the race. What I found was on the first page of the race sheet. 

My friend, Scott McCallister (Durango Colorado) was 4th and 25th in the race. I have stock birds down from this bloodline and his 54K 2000 Snowbird winner.
Scotts bloodline is Vic Miller crossed with old Vandevelde Line. Don't know what Scotts birds can do? Look at the 250milers in both CBS races this year. Scott was equal first in both on the same weekend. 

I also found, you guessed it "Mr. Snow bird" himself, Vic Miller at 25th in the race. My loft was founded on birds with all or some Vic Miller bloodline. Vic has won enough money off of this race to by 10 children of Sure Bet.

I still scratch my head on this one. 

I was also looking at this years results and was quite suprised that the winner was a Great Grandson of "Ikon". I am having great luck with my grandson of Ikon's offspring. Ikon's young are going for 3K and grands $500, not 20K.

Sure Bet was a week late in the Vegas Race, yet his young are good racers. Any better racers than what I just mentioned, who knows?

What I do know is that Scott, or Vic, and even Ganus can sell you birds equal in race quality for much smaller sums of money. 

What do I think I am right about? Well, you can spend a lot less money than 20K and still get bloodlines that win races. 

Are Ikon and Almost Perfect better sires than Sure Bet? Only time will tell. I know if we were baseing our answer on Snow Bird Results we would know this answer. 

Would I pay 20k for an inbred daughter of Sure Bet? I don't think so. Heck, I did not even pay close to that for my own kids combined.

Randy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW, that is just incredable! I'm new so please excuse my shriek. I had no idea that racing pigeon's had a $$$$$ value like race horses, learn something new everyday.

Robin.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Aint they stupid


That was MY first thought......LOL
IF and that's a big IF, (cause it'll never happen) we spent that kind of money on a pigeon, it would have to be higher up on the sheet than that........I just can't see it myself, but to each his own. If I spent that much money on a pigeon, I might as well throw in another $200,000 to buy the house that me and that bird would have to live in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...

Looking at your website, Renee, you have one of the most beautiful homes I've ever seen...and your LOFTS are just STUNNING!! AND, I'm not even counting all your lovely birds!

You and Everett have done a super duper job!!

Hugs & Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Renee, I must agree with you on htis one.  That is *WAY* out of my league. Our house didn't even cost that!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

holy moly  

I remember on TV someone once said there was a record for the most expensive pigeon, can't remember what it was, but it was extremely high


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe I heard somewhere that one pigeon went for somewhere close to 500k, which is a LOT more than I ever expect to pay for one pigeon. My luck, I'd probably get it home...and then it die the next day! That would be pretty horrible if that happened to someone who spent so much money on a pigeon.
Spending so much on single birds, is that really worth it? If you think about it...a bird's accomplishments aren't just based on it's pedigree and how much it's worth...a lot depends on how the owner trains them (which we all know that everyone has their own thing) and what the environment around the loft is like. Some pigeons that win many races in say...Australia, might not do as well in North Carolina or Texas...or wherever.
I think I'd much rather go for less expensive winning birds in/around my area, than spend more than everthing I own put together, for a bird from somewhere else. Just my opinion anyways.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

yeah the 500,000 value rings a bell

I might be wrong, but a lot of the pigeons that are very expensive all tend to be thin?

I don't race pigeons, but I prefer the plump ones, as they look more cute


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

plump means they are retired and well fed thats for sure  but yes paying that much is pretty insane.. whos to say that bird will even pump out eggs for much longer or not get eggbound  if I ever payed that much for a bird I would expect the loft to come with it and a lifetime supply of bird feed lol


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I like a plump bird. So, how much would that meal cost? lol


----------

